

HN Feedback: Startup Idea - Sports Twitter Network - dentonbros
http://www.sportytweets.com
This is a network of twitter accounts I've created.  I'm looking for input and advice on the idea.  The twitter accounts are about 1 month old, and already have about 3000 followers across the network, and growing fast, every day.
======
pxlpshr
You may get into a bit of trouble using all those logo marks without
permission. They are huge sticklers on that stuff.

------
larrykubin
Nice. I was thinking about a similar idea recently (judging from the other
sites that have been posted, many have had this idea). I wanted to focus on
specific games though. If you go to a forum for a college football team, such
as buckeyeplanet.com, hornfans.com, or texags.com, you will notice that for
each game they create a "Game Thread". I wanted to build a system for
gamethreads, since using phpBB, vBulletin, and other forum software doesn't
seem to be the best solution for a series of one sentence commentaries on what
is happening in the game. If you could nail down this feature and promote it
on message boards for each team, I'm sure people would use it. I think many
message boards have trouble managing the volume of traffic and small posts on
game day. Good work!

------
shafqat
I like the concept. I don't think I would ever visit the website again
(nothing appealing there). But I did follow for the Titans NFL twitter
account. That's a real service and will definately add value, especially if
you can aggregate from non-traditional news sources.

Not sure how you can monetize the twitter feed aspects. Neat idea though. Good
luck!

------
dentonbros
Thanks everyone for the comments. If you'd like, please follow your favorite
sports team, and feel free to provide me feedback via our site.

Are there too many feeds? Does the account update too often or not enough? Are
we missing vital feeds?

Thanks! Andy

------
look_lookatme
I was tossing this around in earnest with a group of friends late last winter.
We essentially were planning what something that heavily resembled
ingamenow... now.

Now that someone realized the idea, I'm kind of glad we didn't invest much
time in it...

------
mbleigh
See also: <http://ingamenow.com/>

~~~
jon_dahl
And <http://fanchatter.com> :)

------
kyro
I'd like to see international soccer scores/news.

